# What is in a name?



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## scotclayshooter (Jan 16, 2010)

Rubber safety wear and an expert at tying knots lol


----------



## pdqdl (Jan 18, 2010)

Trees tortured right! 

??


----------



## EdenT (Jan 18, 2010)

Hate to work there. The team bonding sessions would take up all your time.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 18, 2010)

EdenT said:


> Hate to work there. The team bonding sessions would take up all your time.



a place you actually dont mind your boss being a ball breaker?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 28, 2010)

I like our name, it says it all.
urban tree care.
Jeff


----------

